# 76882



## munirajarathinavelp (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi folks,

I am doing the radiology coding , and have one doubt regarding the usage of 76882. If this limited study is performed in bilateral extremities (RT/LT UPPER EXTREMITY OR RT/LT LOWER EXTREMITY) on same DOS by same physician whether it would be appropriate to bill it twice (76882 X 2). Please help me with this clarification.

Muniraja BPT,MBA,CPC.


----------



## BRBS  (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes! The CPT description states 76881 and 76882 as Ultrasound, *extremity*, nonvascular, real-time with image documentation, so of this is done bilaterally you can code this twice and use LT/RT to differentiate the service.


----------

